# Import Duties on Maestro-UK Purchase



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyone know what the import duties would be in the USA for a Colnago frameset and Campy Eurus wheels piurchased from Maestro-UK?


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*search the archives*



Troy16 said:


> Anyone know what the import duties would be in the USA for a Colnago frameset and Campy Eurus wheels piurchased from Maestro-UK?


It sort of depends on what UPS wants to charge you.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=36653&highlight=maestro+tax

Total cycling has a chart of the official duties that are supposed to be charged:
http://www.totalcycling.com/article/mcs/art/6/v/90e9c361-3e74-459c-81a5-19d12c5b0a07

frames/ forks 3.9% 
Wheel Rims 5%
Spokes 10%
Bicycle tires 0%


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

I wasn't charged any duties on my C-50 I bought from Maestro.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Whoa, 3.8% import duty on a $6,000 bike (which you can easily run up on a dream C50) will come out to be $228!

Oh well, going Maestro is still hundreds cheaper than getting it via Trialtir, plus you can get the paint scheme of choice . . .


----------



## CampyCarbC50 (Jun 4, 2004)

I got stuck with import tax of $141.93 on my C50 frame & Star fork. Mike seemed quite suprised and my UPS driver said he had never seen this happen before. Think it was kind of hit and miss at that time. I just ordered some Campy clothes from Italy and got charged import tax on that. When I talked to FedEx about it I found out the import tax is due on pesonal items of $200.00 with overnight shipping or $250.00 with regular shipping. It was 10% extra!!!


----------



## kcflash (Jan 17, 2006)

I just ordered a frame from the Clonago importer in Switzerland, (the last one I could find in the world) & the frame is $800 cheaper than it was when it was available in the US, but UPS is getting $472 to ship, & I will still have to pay duty when it arrives.
Yikes!!!
It is a lot, but it will be worth every penny.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*totalcycling. .*



Troy16 said:


> Anyone know what the import duties would be in the USA for a Colnago frameset and Campy Eurus wheels piurchased from Maestro-UK?



No tax on my C50 frameset! DHL. UPS sucks. A bunch of knuckle dragging, union red-necks.


----------



## scorpionking (Mar 10, 2002)

KATZRKOL said:


> No tax on my C50 frameset! DHL. UPS sucks. A bunch of knuckle dragging, union red-necks.


Is DHL the same thing as Parcel Force?


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

DHL is awesome. I bought a set of Lightweight wheels from Germany and I didn't get charged any duties. 5% on $3,000 would have hurt!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

KATZRKOL said:


> No tax on my C50 frameset! DHL. UPS sucks. A bunch of knuckle dragging, union red-necks.


Did you get it from Maestro?

The problem is, it says so on Maestro's site that he ships by UPS  .


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

If it were me, I probably wouldn't post on a public forum how I am not paying import duties on product being illegally imported into the U.S.. But that is just me.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

j.knight said:


> If it were me, I probably wouldn't post on a public forum how I am not paying import duties on product being illegally imported into the U.S.. But that is just me.


All lies. Maestro imports into the USA are perfectly legal. Perhaps you are some paid hack working for Trialtir or one of their US Colnago resellers? Illegal? Perhaps you would like to comment on Trialtir and their pricing as it relates to their "authorized" US resellers? Do the words monopoly, price fixing, non competitive acts designed to fix prices and eliminate competition sound familiar? Maybe you should research some US criminal law, international and E.U. criminal law regarding price fixing, monopolies, and illegal non competitive acts if you dare. 

There is nothing illegal whatsoever about a person in the USA buying a Colnago frame from Maestro in the UK and if DHL is willing to absorb the import duties and pay them themselves that also is perfectly legal. 

In fact if you were to look at how Maestro conducts his business with regard to the law as it has been written and established by precendent in both the USA, UK and E.U. he is by far conducting the most legal business model which obeys the laws of the lands and does not violate laws regarding price fixing, anti competitive practices, monopolies, and so on.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i got my c40hp nl12 w/ star fork and colnago carbon post from gvhbikes.com.
their website has pics of current inventory and prices.
oh yeah, it was 2500 shipped.
cannot recommend them too highly.
to get campy and the other goods to build, Dom at eurobikeparts.com will absolutely slaughter any price you find anywhere...






Troy16 said:


> All lies. Maestro imports into the USA are perfectly legal. Perhaps you are some paid hack working for Trialtir or one of their US Colnago resellers? Illegal? Perhaps you would like to comment on Trialtir and their pricing as it relates to their "authorized" US resellers? Do the words monopoly, price fixing, non competitive acts designed to fix prices and eliminate competition sound familiar? Maybe you should research some US criminal law, international and E.U. criminal law regarding price fixing, monopolies, and illegal non competitive acts if you dare.
> 
> There is nothing illegal whatsoever about a person in the USA buying a Colnago frame from Maestro in the UK and if DHL is willing to absorb the import duties and pay them themselves that also is perfectly legal.
> 
> In fact if you were to look at how Maestro conducts his business with regard to the law as it has been written and established by precendent in both the USA, UK and E.U. he is by far conducting the most legal business model which obeys the laws of the lands and does not violate laws regarding price fixing, anti competitive practices, monopolies, and so on.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

A little defensive Troy? All i'm saying is that I wouldn't brag as some others have about not paying import duties on product not manufactured in the U.S. If you are dumb enough to think that the shipping company is just going to take care of the import duty on your behalf, I feel sorry for you, because when that duty doesn't get paid and customs notices, guess whose problem it is. I'll give you a hint it is not the shipper. If you can get one in under the radar and not pay taxes on it that is your choice. I still don't think it is a great idea to brag about it on a public forum though. I personally don't think the risk of getting investigated by U.S. customs is worth saving a few bucks. If you know anything about the executive branch of our govt. you know that a pissed off customs agent can make your life pretty uncomfortable. Importing products to the U.S. without paying import taxes is illegal.

Since you ask, yes I would like to comment on Colnago's chosen distribution channel for the U.S. market. It is a business. Ever hear of supply and demand? They (Trialtir) are selling every frame they can get into the U.S. Why would they sell them cheaper? To satisfy someone like yourself? You through around terms like price fixing and monopoly like you actually know what they mean, but when you finish your second semester of law school you will probably look back at yourself and laugh. But perhaps you are just some paid hack working for a grey market exporter.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

j.knight said:


> Since you ask, yes I would like to comment on Colnago's chosen distribution channel for the U.S. market. It is a business. Ever hear of supply and demand? They (Trialtir) are selling every frame they can get into the U.S. Why would they sell them cheaper? To satisfy someone like yourself? You through around terms like price fixing and monopoly like you actually know what they mean, but when you finish your second semester of law school you will probably look back at yourself and laugh. But perhaps you are just some paid hack working for a grey market exporter.


While I profess to be in the medical field and don't hold a law degree, I do know that price fixing occurs when one party contacts another party and tries to get the second party to colaborate on price/strategies that work against a third party(consumer). Also, your statement about grey market is clueless. if you buy from an authorized retailer, it doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

A reminder to myself and others:

It is alright to disagree and make an arguement.

But let us behave with courtesy and respect when we do so. Thank you.

Sincerely,
Tshirt


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

T-shirt,
You are right. I didn't need to throw an insult back at Troy, but I was initially only trying to warn people not to publicly celebrate not paying import duties. For this I was referred to as a paid hack. I don't generally do well with personal insults, and I feel strongly that if it were a face to face discussion the comment wouldn't have been made to begin with.
I'm not a lawyer, and I don't really care where people shop, but I would hate to see someone get busted for saving what ends up being very little money on a bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You are 100% correct. I've been in the air cargo industry for 25 years. Here is what is *should* to happen when importing from foreign countries. 

Once the shipment arrives in the US, the carrier/ customs broker reviews the customs invoice, assigns a tariff classification, and if the value exceeds the free limit of the country of origin, presents to paperwork to US customs for clearance. Customs will either clear the shipment or ask to inspect it. If it's cleared, the carrier's _customs bond_ allows them to release to goods for delivery. The customs bond is similar to 30 day credit terms for paying the duties owed. The carrier delivers the goods, collects the duty from the consignee, and pays the duties to the US government. 

As I said above, that is what is should happen. If the carrier/broker misclassified the goods or doesn't assign the proper value, the shipment might come through duty free.
I think this happens more with bicycles because your typical customs broker is use to seeing $100 Walmart bikes. They see an invoice for 1 bicycle and assumes it a cheap bike. They don't bother to check the actual value. The bike never get presented to US Customs so no duty is collected when the bike is delivered. Trust me, if the carrier catches the proper value and submits the shipment to US Customs for clearance, they are not going to absorb the duty. You will be charged. This could happen months after the fact if the carrier performs an audit and determines you should have been charged duty.

Bottom line, if you importing a Colnago from the UK, build the cost of duty into your price. If the customs broker screws up and misclassified the frame or value, you might not get charged but the duty it is ultimately your responsibility...By signing the delivery receipt, you gave the carrier/broker authority to clear the shipment on _your_ behalf. You are the importer of record, not carrier. If it was missed originally, chances are the carrier won't come back to you after the fact but they are legally allowed to do so.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*What?*



j.knight said:


> . . but I would hate to see someone get busted for saving what ends up being very little money on a bike.


It's not heroin we're importing, so no one gets "busted." In this post 911 era customs people have more important stuff to do rather than fill out multi paged reports on friggin bikes.


----------



## lpdjshaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Factor in the duty*

I got hit with about $180 duty on my C50, star fork and groupo that I purchased from Maestro. Totally got me by suprise and really pissed off my wife - kinda the straw that broke the camels back thing. Anyways UPS would not release the frame and other goodies to me until I paid it. Evidently the shipper acts as the middle man for US Customs - they pay the duty and then collect from the end user AND UPS even CHARGES A COLLECTION FEE! @#$%^&!  
Oh well, that was then and now I have a nice bike that I still got for more than $600 bucks cheaper than if I would have bought it from a local shop that didn't want to sell me a Colnago in the first place. I think it has something to do with them wanting to deal with Trial Tir as little as possible.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Troy16 said:


> In fact if you were to look at how Maestro conducts his business with regard to the law as it has been written and established by precendent in both the USA, UK and E.U. he is by far conducting the most legal business model which obeys the laws of the lands and does not violate laws regarding price fixing, anti competitive practices, monopolies, and so on.


Having a sole distributorship isn't a monopoly. I bought aColnago from a local shop and got service a place to take it if need be and a warranty.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Oh boy. .*



Hardtail said:


> Having a sole distributorship isn't a monopoly. I bought aColnago from a local shop and got service a place to take it if need be and a warranty.


I bet you take your car in for oil changes too. . .


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Hugh?*



lpdjshaw said:


> I got hit with about $180 duty on my C50, star fork and groupo that I purchased from Maestro. Totally got me by suprise and really pissed off my wife



You're spending how much on a C50 and $180 is a deal breaker?? Sounds like you're "over extending" getting a C50.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

KATZRKOL said:


> I bet you take your car in for oil changes too. . .


Please refrain from making stupid assumptions


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Hardtail said:


> Please refrain from making stupid assumptions


Man..............I don't think you Americans have anything to complain about. In Australia we are hit with a 10% goods and services tax (GST) on imports if the value of the imported goods exceeds $700au. 

What also sucks is that nothing and I mean NOTHING is overlooked by Australian Customs. If you bring in a Colnago from from the UK or Italy, most likely the Australian Customs Officer you will be dealing with somehow by coincidence will happen to be an avid road cyclist who can rattle off the top of his head the value of every single frame in the Colnago/Pinarello/Bianchi line.

Oh..............and before the introduction of the GST in 1996 we had to pay 23% sales tax on imported goods which were deemed to be "luxury goods" like high end Italian bikes.

So you Americans actually have it great. It seems most of the time your customs officers miss the point and when they don't all you have to pay is 3-5% tax!!!

Dare I say God bless America??


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

KATZRKOL said:


> You're spending how much on a C50 and $180 is a deal breaker?? Sounds like you're "over extending" getting a C50.



I have to agree. When I ordered my C-50 from Maestro I told my wife that there may be an additional tax of $200 we will have to pay when the UPS man delivers the package. She said "no problem, I'll just write them a check if you aren't here." 

If an extra $200 on a C-50 is going to send you over the edge you probably need to reconsider and buy a different bike or find a different sport.


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*True*



Max-Q said:


> If an extra $200 on a C-50 is going to send you over the edge you probably need to reconsider and buy a different bike.


True, but in my linked story, when UPS decided my bike was a "cycles other fee class" and billed me 15%, the $900 bill did get my attention...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=344784#poststop

They did send me a refund check, but still kept extra tax money on the full bill including the box and shipping charges.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Hardtail said:


> Having a sole distributorship isn't a monopoly. I bought aColnago from a local shop and got service a place to take it if need be and a warranty.


The problem with this is that when you try and execute that warranty for whatever reason Trialtir will be of as little assistance as possible, that's why their name is mud to a lot of people. They suck, plain and simple. They are the absolute best marketing tool for Maestro. He must send them xmas cards every year.


----------



## lpdjshaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*What the @#$% are you guys talking about?*

"Deal breaker", "over extending", "over the edge", "buy a different bike or find a different sport"?
I think all I said was I was suprised - maybe you guys should try getting jobs as politicians.
As CampyCarbC50 said, not only was Mike suprised but the UPS driver was too. Just trying to add a bit of info/personal experience for somebody who asked a legit question. Isn't that what this forum is about?


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Fignon's Barber said:


> While I profess to be in the medical field and don't hold a law degree, I do know that price fixing occurs when one party contacts another party and tries to get the second party to colaborate on price/strategies that work against a third party(consumer). Also, your statement about grey market is clueless. if you buy from an authorized retailer, it doesn't matter where you live.


Wrong Professor medical field. If that retailer is not supposed to be exporting bikes to another country (as per the manufacturer of that product), it is a grey market product.

Maestro specifically has had bikes he shipped to the US turned away because they are not supposed to be here. If the Customs folks did their jobs, all of you would either pay-up or have the bike returned to the UK.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

The legality of a Maestro Colnago being imported to the US boils down to one thing.

Under US law is it legal for a manufaturer to make one company sole distributor? If it is then Colnago or the US importer are within their rights to block imports. However if, like the EU, there is legislation in place that prohibits this then there is nothing they can do.

Mike Perry, who is Maestro, actually quoted across the top of his adverts the EU directive relating to this. This was aimed at Madison Cycles who are the UK "exclusive" distributors, and consequently a little peeved that he was under cutting them!

As far as warranty is concerned, the US importer could refuse to deal with a warranty claim on a frame they had no part in supplying & insist you go through Maestro. Mind you having read about them I suspect that it would be better to deal that way anyhow!


----------



## mrcolnago (Jun 20, 2004)

*The Maestro War*

Why is it that people continue to bad mouth Mike at Maestro, he is a good man that says what he thinks and gives an honest view, just trying to supply good service and make living like the rest of us.

I have had 5 Colnago’s from Mike and would never buy anywhere else, what the heck is a ‘grey’ import? The frames from Maestro are 100% the real thing. All this ‘grey’ import rubbish comes down to one thing and that is money.

The one experience I did have off buying a ‘non grey’ frame was via Madison – and the whole process of buying the frame was very difficult.

I have approached other sellers here in the UK, namely AW Cycles who said, reading between the lines that Maestros Colnago’s were ‘grey’ imports and did not come with a warranty – utter crap.

The simple fact is I want to buy a Cristallo, there is an advert in the UKs Cycling Weekly magazine for Madison, “Officially available from the following dealers - £2,099”, turn three pages and Maestro has an advert. Cristallo priced at £1,690. That’s nearly £400 cheaper. I phoned 10 retailers on the “Officially available from the following dealers” not one of them had a Cristallo in stock nor would match Maestros price plus a 6-10 weeks wait. Phoned Maestro – he has my size in stock – so guess where I am buying mine from?

Perhaps Ernesto should rethink his sales strategy, and not limit the sale of his frames to cartels and other faceless corporations. What is up with a little fair competition and quality service?


----------



## mrcolnago (Jun 20, 2004)

The Maestro War.

Why is it that people continue to bad mouth Mike at Maestro, he is a good man that says what he thinks and gives an honest view, just trying to supply good service and make living like the rest of us.

I have had 5 Colnago’s from Mike and would never buy anywhere else, what the heck is a ‘grey’ import? The frames from Maestro are 100% the real thing. All this ‘grey’ import rubbish comes down to one thing and that is money.

The one experience I did have off buying a ‘non grey’ frame was via Madison – and the whole process of buying the frame was very difficult.

I have approached other sellers here in the UK, namely AW Cycles who said, reading between the lines that Maestros Colnago’s were ‘grey’ imports and did not come with a warranty – utter crap.

The simple fact is I want to buy a Cristallo, there is an advert in the UKs Cycling Weekly magazine for Madison, “Officially available from the following dealers - £2,099”, turn three pages and Maestro has an advert. Cristallo priced at £1,690. That’s nearly £400 cheaper. I phoned 10 retailers on the “Officially available from the following dealers” not one of them had a Cristallo in stock nor would match Maestros price plus a 6-10 weeks wait. Phoned Maestro – he has my size in stock – so guess where I am buying mine from?

Perhaps Ernesto should rethink his sales strategy, and not limit the sale of his frames to cartels and other faceless corporations. What is up with a little fair competition and quality service?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Maestro #1*

I agree with mrcolnago. I ordered my C50 frame from Maestro because it is $1500 cheaper than what I would have to pay in Canada. And this includes shipping, custom broker fee, duty and tax, ie. legally. Yes I agree, my LBS probably wouldn't honor its warranty if there is something wrong with the frame. But the LBS doesn't fix the frame here anyway. He still has to ship the frame back to Colnago (where ever if there is a middle man) to get it fixed. For my case, I have to ship the frame myself back to Mike Perry. For $1500, I accept that potential risk of inconvience.

Regarding "grey" product. Well when I ordered the frame in Nov2005. He called Colnago factory the same day and informed me that Colnago will be making some 55-cm C50. Mike estimated that late-Jan/early-Feb delivery. Guess what, frame arrived on Jan31. Wow. The frame was shipped fully prep'ed - cups pressed, seat tube cleaned, BB thread cleaned. Much better than the horror story I hear from the LBS that sells hi-end bikes - eg. putting Al seatpost into a X-lite Merlin w/o Ti-prep. Guess what happened, frame was damaged trying to remove seatpost.

My experience has been #1 so far.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

critchie said:


> Wrong Professor medical field. If that retailer is not supposed to be exporting bikes to another country (as per the manufacturer of that product), it is a grey market product.
> 
> Maestro specifically has had bikes he shipped to the US turned away because they are not supposed to be here. If the Customs folks did their jobs, all of you would either pay-up or have the bike returned to the UK.



Pure class.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

mrcolnago said:


> Why is it that people continue to bad mouth Mike at Maestro, he is a good man that says what he thinks and gives an honest view, just trying to supply good service and make living like the rest of us.
> 
> I have had 5 Colnago’s from Mike and would never buy anywhere else, what the heck is a ‘grey’ import? The frames from Maestro are 100% the real thing. All this ‘grey’ import rubbish comes down to one thing and that is money.
> 
> ...


"Grey Market" often refers to a dealer or distributor selling out of their "territory" per their agreement with the manufacturer. I don't know what Maestro's agreement is with Colnago, but I suspect it has something to do with him not selling bikes to the US. However if this is really a concern of Colnago's and Maestro was busted for it a few times, Colnago would pull his account. Maestro sells a lot of Colnagos over here, so who knows?
As far as warranty goes, I'm sure the frames are under warranty, but you'll have to send them back to Maestro to have the warranty dealt with. US dealers or the "exclusive" US distributor won't touch them. It is not unusual for there to be exclusive distributors "De Rosa, Time, Casati, Pinarello...) and dealer agreements are common for example I cannot ship Intense Cycles (mountain bike reference) outside of the US. If I do, I risk losing the account. Manufacturers also give their dealers "territories". If I want to open a shop down the street from a Cervelo dealer adn I want to carry Cervelo as well, I'm out of luck because that dealer has protected territory until Cervelo decides to shake things up.
These are the realities of the bike industry where the margins are laughable already. 
These sort of arrangements are common in the bike in


----------



## frank72 (Jul 30, 2003)

critchie said:


> Wrong Professor medical field. If that retailer is not supposed to be exporting bikes to another country (as per the manufacturer of that product), it is a grey market product.
> 
> Maestro specifically has had bikes he shipped to the US turned away because they are not supposed to be here. If the Customs folks did their jobs, all of you would either pay-up or have the bike returned to the UK.


Critchie, you state the Maestro has had bikes shipped to the US turned away because they are not supposed to be here. Do you have proof of that?


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Never heard of it. .*



mrcolnago said:


> Why is it that people continue to bad mouth Mike at Maestro, he is a good man that says what he thinks and gives an honest view, just trying to supply good service and make living like the rest of us.



I've heard NOTHING but glowing reviews of Mike. He's the only one I'd buy a Colnago from.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

critchie said:


> Wrong Professor medical field. If that retailer is not supposed to be exporting bikes to another country (as per the manufacturer of that product), it is a grey market product.
> 
> Maestro specifically has had bikes he shipped to the US turned away because they are not supposed to be here. If the Customs folks did their jobs, all of you would either pay-up or have the bike returned to the UK.


BS Mr. Law Professor. If Maestro were "exporting" frames to a USA "DISTRIBUTOR" for subsequent resale other than Trialtir you would have a point about "grey market" product. Maestro selling a frame to a USA customer and shipping it to them is no different from a sales distribution legality standpoint than if I traveled to England, walked into Maestros shop, bought a frame from him and said oh by the way, I'm on vacation, please ship it to my home in the USA. Most of you guys throw around the term "grey market" and haven't a clue what it means. If I buy a frame from Mike at Maestro and have him ship it to me in the USA, Australia, or planet X my warranty is EXACTLY the same as any Brit who walks into his shop and buys a frameset. He's either an authorized dealer or not. Now if Colnago wants to revoke his distributorship rights they can do that. But they can not say one sale is covered by warranty out of his shop and another is not because of where the frame is shipped or where the customer lives. 

Perhaps a little more due diligence on what a grey market product really is would help!

If what Maestro was doing shipping frames to customers in the USA was illegal for even 1 second, old Trialtir would have gotten a court order injunction against these imported shipments years ago. This hasn't been done and won't be done because he isn't doing a single thing wrong under either EU or US law, and anyone who claims differently talking out their you know what.

And your asinine comment about US customs rejecting his framesets shipped here is so utterly clueless and idiotic it doesn't even warrant further reply.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hardtail said:


> Having a sole distributorship isn't a monopoly. I bought aColnago from a local shop and got service a place to take it if need be and a warranty.


UMMMMMMM, yes it is! sole = only = one = no other................


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Troy16 said:


> BS Mr. Law Professor. If Maestro were "exporting" frames to a USA "DISTRIBUTOR" for subsequent resale other than Trialtir you would have a point about "grey market" product. Maestro selling a frame to a USA customer and shipping it to them is no different from a sales distribution legality standpoint than if I traveled to England, walked into Maestros shop, bought a frame from him and said oh by the way, I'm on vacation, please ship it to my home in the USA. Most of you guys throw around the term "grey market" and haven't a clue what it means. If I buy a frame from Mike at Maestro and have him ship it to me in the USA, Australia, or planet X my warranty is EXACTLY the same as any Brit who walks into his shop and buys a frameset. He's either an authorized dealer or not. Now if Colnago wants to revoke his distributorship rights they can do that. But they can not say one sale is covered by warranty out of his shop and another is not because of where the frame is shipped or where the customer lives.
> 
> Perhaps a little more due diligence on what a grey market product really is would help!


The problem with all of this is that Maestro is not an authorized Colnago dealer! Mike hasn't had that status for some time. He also has no qualms about admitting to this either. He also has absolutely no direct ties to Colnago in Italy, so if he says that he has spoken to Alessandro or Ernesto Colnago, it is nothing more than salesmanship on his part. Lastly, he cannot get any frames custom painted for him in Italy. 

He purchases all of his frames through continental European supply channels. His custom paint frames are supplied by the Belgium distributor, who gets naked frames from Italy and does their own paint. This arrangement dates back to the time when Colnago was not able to paint all the frames that they could sell. The Belgian distributor therefore signed a contract with Ernesto allowing them to paint on their own. If you have any doubts about the veracity of this point, just send the serial number of your 'custom Maestro' paintjob to Colnago. They will confirm that the frame went through Belgium.

As for the warranty that you are getting on the frame whether you buy in Mike's shop or in the US, you are indeed correct that it is 100% identical. The warranty is however not a Colnago warranty, given his non-official status as a dealer. It is Mike and his supply chain that are the sole entities that can stand up for the warranty. Colnago can sidestep any responsibility because of the non-official nature of supply. They can claim that the compulsory 2-year European Union warranty does not apply as it was sold outside of the EU and that the US purchaser was not effectively the original owner (this would be Mike!)

Furthermore, I certainly wouldn't want to be in Colnago's shoes when some hotshot accident lawyer goes to sue him after the failure of one of his Maestro supplied bikes in the US. His liability insurance company in Italy will have a field day when they rightfully deny coverage. Liability coverage for a manufacturer wanting to sell an item like a bike in the US will cost at least 10 times as much the coverage on the same bike sold in Europe. Colnago is most definitely not paying for US market liability coverage on the 'parallel market' frames coming into the US through Mike or GVH or North American Bici.

Personally, I believe that within reason, one should accept to use the official channels set up by the manufacturer, hence through authorized US dealers. I can however understand why somebody would be enticed to look at parallel supply channels as it seems that many people are convinced that both better prices and service are available elsewhere. What I don't understand, is why anybody would buy through an unauthorized dealer like Mike, when you could get just as good a price (if not even better!) when you buy from an authorized continental dealer. Just go onto Colnago's website and dig out the contact details of the authorized European dealers and get your offer. I know plenty of people who have purchased a bike in Italy from an official dealer and saved enough over the Maestro price to pay for a flight over to pick up the bike in person. Remember, when comparing the Italian dealer's price, that you are entitled to get a refund of almost the complete VAT (16.6% of the retail price) when you export the bike. You are also entitled to claim a customs duty exemption when arriving in the US on the first $800 of the value if you personally transport the bike. I also know of people who bought an Extreme C frame in France close to 6 months before the first deliveries to shops in the US! Lastly, any special paint job that Mike supplies to you can also be had from any Belgian dealer.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes but what about the bikes?


----------

